# Chicago Fire AED not charged, patient dies, settlement



## medicdan (Oct 7, 2009)

> The family of a 49-year-old man who died of a heart attack after a defibrillator on the Chicago Fire engine sent to resuscitate him did not work -- because the batteries hadn't been replaced -- will receive $3.2 million under a settlement advanced Monday by a City Council committee.


http://www.emsresponder.com/online/article.jsp?siteSection=1&id=10661

Thoughts? Comments?


----------



## Summit (Oct 7, 2009)

that is retarded (both the failure to maintain and that they successfully sued for not reviving a dead man)


----------



## el Murpharino (Oct 7, 2009)

Summit said:


> that is retarded (both the failure to maintain and that they successfully sued for not reviving a dead man)



"The problem is under the law, if there's any percentage chance that a person could have survived but for the alleged negligence, that's enough to recover [damages].

I agree on some sort of settlement...maybe not $3.2 million, but there needs to be some sort of accountability held on CFD's part.  The guy was in V-Fib after early CPR.  He had the best chance of survival of any arrest patient and was denied it.  They screwed up...plain and simple.


----------



## mikeN (Oct 7, 2009)

If you're going to half *** checking out a truck, at least make sure the green check is there on the AED.


----------



## judoka5446 (Oct 8, 2009)

unforgivable


----------



## NorthCoastChick (Oct 14, 2009)

Terrible. That is scary stuff right there.


----------



## atropine (Oct 14, 2009)

This is why Chicago FD is not the best in the world.


----------



## Fox800 (Oct 14, 2009)

No excuse. Check your equipment at the beginning of every shift. Have spare batteries that are charged.


----------



## mikeN (Oct 14, 2009)

Not every place can stock trucks with a spare battery.


----------



## Fox800 (Oct 14, 2009)

mikeN said:


> Not every place can stock trucks with a spare battery.



If your service can't afford spare batteries for your cardiac monitor, it's time to find a new place to work.


----------

